# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging > HORMONE REPLACEMENT FOR *WOMEN* >  Just for the Ladies

## lovbyts

Very nice and I think this will be helpful not only for the ladies but us married guys looking for information.

OK ladies, get in here and get busy. It might be good to move some of the stickies from the guys section that was written for the women over here.

----------


## austinite

> Very nice and I think this will be helpful not only for the ladies but us married guys looking for information.
> 
> OK ladies, get in here and get busy. It might be good to move some of the stickies from the guys section that was written for the women over here.


Agreed. Great addition to the forums.

----------


## MickeyKnox

This is fantastic. 

In the past, i have usually referred ladies to GGR - i figure she's know what to do.  :Smilie:

----------


## GirlyGymRat

thx mickey but the low t treatment is not my expertise.......but anit-aging....oh yeah baby....i am going down kicking and SCREAMING!

GGR anti aging

My best advice is to just put alittle effort into yourself and be happy, smile and don't let the stress get ya down!!! 
PLUS working out, eating healthy and drinking plenty of water and getting proper sleep. 
after that it's prespription face creams and then professional face peels. 
and I am a huge fan of peptides including hgh. 
Next is cosmetic surgery (for me I fast tracked to here  :Smilie:  cuz i am a little impatient  :Big Grin:

----------


## austinite

^ Anti aging and Anti-austinite-picking-his-own-girlfriends.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> ^ Anti aging and *Anti-austinite-picking-his-own-girlfriends*.


I would have better luck blindfolded!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## austinite

sad but true. ^

----------


## steroid.com 1

Finally, one for the ladies!!!

NICE :Smilie:

----------


## lovbyts

We need to get these moved over.
http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-re...l#.UWUOHndwfkU

----------


## steroid.com 1

> We need to get these moved over.
> http://forums.steroid.com/hormone-re...l#.UWUOHndwfkU


Good idea, I'll take care of it.

----------


## msmopar

Great forum!! Just what we need here!!

----------


## Moparman

I agree!!

----------


## TMan96

Know I'm a little slow.... So just saw this forum. What a great idea.. I know my wife has an interest in finding out more about HRT from a woman's standpoint . From my standpoint I have always found women much more interesting than men:-)

----------

